# PH 7.5 to 7.7 Too Low



## raygo (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a 34 gal reef tank.
Up to 6 months ago my PH was 8 to 8.3.
Then it started dropping and is now 7.5 to 7.7 so I,m a bit worried although the fish and corals (LPS) are doing OK so far.
My nitrates and phosphates are very low, Calcium 380 avg, Magnesium in mid 1300's, KH 9.

I dosed with Seachem marine buffer for 4 days in a row and it hasn't changed the PH much at all. BUT the KH has gone up to low 20's (so I stopped dosing).

I use RO water which gives a PH of 7 before adding Reef Chrystals. After adding the salt mix it goes up to 7.7 (in a 5 gal bucket). I think this may be the problem. Should the RO water have a higher PH out of the tap? (looking through the threads there are a lot of conflicting theories out there)
I have a PH probe that is calibrated.

Any suggestions will be most appreciated


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

first try opening a window nearby,see if it goes up
saltmix after 24 hrs should have a ph of 8.2. in the bucket
you should always circulate saltmix for 24 hrs prior to using especially instant ocean salts.


----------



## raygo (Jan 22, 2014)

swissgaurd said:


> first try opening a window nearby,see if it goes up
> saltmix after 24 hrs should have a ph of 8.2. in the bucket
> you should always circulate saltmix for 24 hrs prior to using especially instant ocean salts.


Thanks swissguard. I circulate my salt mix for 2 days before use. I have the windows open whenever possible and makes no difference.


----------



## mules (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't chase pH. It is most likely your testing/kits.


----------



## raygo (Jan 22, 2014)

mules said:


> Don't chase pH. It is most likely your testing/kits.


Thanks Mules, I,ve used 3 seperate testing kits and a PH probe. I am giving up on worrying about the PH. My fish and corals are doing OK.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I use the AQUA VITRO products in my tank (after reading their website product information) and particularly use the eight.four product to keep my PH in rock solid check. Maybe worth looking at.

Using AQUA VITRO I find it easy to maintain

Salinity at 35 ppt
Alk at 12.6 kKH
Ca at 465mg/l
Mg at 1390 mg/l

which is par for the RED SEA program of coral growth (and maintaining colour). Since May of this year I have noticed better results (with the same lighting) than previous attempts.

I am thinking that because my parameters stay constant and stable, my corals have adapted and grow better.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I was using eight.four, but it's not economical to use long term on 120g (150g system). Smaller systems are better for it.

I had low alk as well so I started using kalkwasser in my ato and it started to bring pH up. Moved on to Sodium Carbonate dripped into the sump, which really gives my pH a kick, right to 8.4ish


----------



## raygo (Jan 22, 2014)

badmedicine said:


> I use the AQUA VITRO products in my tank (after reading their website product information) and particularly use the eight.four product to keep my PH in rock solid check. Maybe worth looking at.
> 
> Using AQUA VITRO I find it easy to maintain
> 
> ...





twobytwo said:


> I was using eight.four, but it's not economical to use long term on 120g (150g system). Smaller systems are better for it.
> 
> I had low alk as well so I started using kalkwasser in my ato and it started to bring pH up. Moved on to Sodium Carbonate dripped into the sump, which really gives my pH a kick, right to 8.4ish


I've used the Kent and Seachem buffers but all they do is increase my KH (which is about 9 before the buffer). I'm a bit nervous to try any other buffers. This week I'm using ro/di water from the local water store to see if this makes any difference.


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

*Co2*

I use co2 absorbing media to keep my ph at 8.2-3. Best way to keep ur ph up without adding more chemicals to ur tank.

All u need a reactor and hook it up to ur skimmer. U will be amazed how fast it works.

Also the cost is manageable

You can find the reactor here http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/universal-air-filter.html

You can find the media here http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-color-changing-medical-grade-co2-absorbent.html

Forgot to mention if you go to ur local scuba diving store. They sell the same media in 5gallon buckets for cheap. They use it on for the oxygen tanks


----------



## raygo (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks chronzz, appreciate the input


----------

